# TF2 minimizing?



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

so, i'm in the middle of the game it minimizes, and will NOT open back up.

so, i googled it. and something they say is to either play in full screen or that it might be a windows key. i play in full screen and my laptop doesn't even have a windows key.

so i did a virus scan, had some viruses and cleared all of them.

it still will not open up.

also, my computer keeps saying that multiple security setting changes are being attempted but i'm not doing anything. what could this be?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 30, 2010)

It wants you to idle for scrap metal.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

I DON'T EVEN PLAY ENGINEER!


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you play in windowed mode? If so you might have clicked out by accident.
If not. The same thing happened to me in Portal. What i did was run it from a desktop shortcut :3 it worked...


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

nope, fullscreen, and i do use a desktop shortcut. :c


----------



## Runefox (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you run AVG? If so, you might want to take a look at this hotfix.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 30, 2010)

SPAHS SAPPIN MY COMPUTER.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 30, 2010)

On that note, it sounds as though your computer may still have something bad running. You should grab Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware if you don't already have it, and let it update. Restart your computer in Safe Mode (Hold F8 just as your laptop's BIOS screen/logo is about to disappear and keep it held until you see a menu, selecting Safe Mode) and run a full scan with it. It should be able to remove most things.

A little deeper (if Malwarebytes doesn't work) would be GMER, which looks for a specific kind of malware called a Rootkit. In general, anything highlighted in RED is something you should remove with it; However, you should do a Google search on the item beforehand to be sure. Don't remove everything GMER finds - Only items highlighted in red.

And if all else fails, you can install Avast! Anti-Virus, even if just temporarily, as it has a boot-up scan option that can help remove stubborn infections.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Do you run AVG? If so, you might want to take a look at this hotfix.



no, i use spybot. is AVG better?



Runefox said:


> On that note, it sounds as though your computer may still have something bad running. You should grab Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware if you don't already have it, and let it update. Restart your computer in Safe Mode (Hold F8 just as your laptop's BIOS screen/logo is about to disappear and keep it held until you see a menu, selecting Safe Mode) and run a full scan with it. It should be able to remove most things.
> 
> A little deeper (if Malwarebytes doesn't work) would be GMER, which looks for a specific kind of malware called a Rootkit. In general, anything highlighted in RED is something you should remove with it; However, you should do a Google search on the item beforehand to be sure. Don't remove everything GMER finds - Only items highlighted in red.
> 
> And if all else fails, you can install Avast! Anti-Virus, even if just temporarily, as it has a boot-up scan option that can help remove stubborn infections.



okay, i'll try those. thank you c:


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I DON'T EVEN PLAY ENGINEER!



Irrelevant.  Scrap metal is used for crafting hats now.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, i use spybot. is AVG better?


Well, Spybot isn't an antivirus; It's an anti-spyware app, and it doesn't provide a shield, either (which might have prevented this if it actually is an infection). I actually recommend Avast! Antivirus because it's quite lightweight and completely free. I do recommend unchecking the Mail, Network and Web shields when you go to install, though - They sometimes cause problems and they take up more resources (Avast! without those scanners takes up <10MB of RAM at any given point in time, sometimes <5MB).

On that note, Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware is pretty much overall more reliable than Spybot for removing stubborn infections, so I'd recommend keeping all three, frankly. They make a great team.

Another thing you might want to look into beyond the anti-malware bit is updating your graphics drivers. Depending on what make/model of video card your computer has, you can grab those at either nVidia's website or ATI's website.


----------



## Pako ng Pusa (Feb 16, 2010)

Alt-tab?


----------

